# QMB réserve de fin de semaines



## dortun (1 Aug 2014)

Je vais probablement faire mon QMB de réserve la fin de semaines et je voulais savoir comment ça se déroulait.
Je n'ai trouvé aucune information sur les formations de recrues de fds. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer la-dessus et me dire un peu ça ressemble à quoi le PT, les cours, la drill,  l'horaire, etc. C'est combien de fds? 

Mon recruteur ma dit qu'il y avait deux QMB de fds qui commençaient le 13 septembre et le 25 octobre à Valcartier. J'ai hâte mais je me demande vraiment si ça va être exigent avec l'école et tout..


----------



## lambeosaurus (1 Aug 2014)

Je n'ai pas fait le QMB de fin de semaine, je ne peux pas en parler en détails, mais à ce que j'ai entendu dire, c'est très concentré. Pour l'école, si tu t'imaginais peut-être trouver du temps pour faire des travaux, oublie ça. Avec les horaires chargés, les inspections à préparer et les études pour les examens théoriques de l'armée, c'est à peine si tu trouves le temps de dormir. Tu reviens crevé de ta fin de semaine. 
Mais c'est un bon sacrifice à faire, surtout si tu prévois faire également le QS à temps partiel. Comme ça l'été prochain tu peux être aussitôt loadé sur ton cours de Commis ou Supply et tu pourras être qualifié plus rapidement. Tu pourrais aussi être loader sur ton cours de métier avant et faire ton QS après à temps partiel.


----------



## greythunders99 (16 Aug 2014)

J'ai fait mon QMB à temps partiel à St-Hubert en février 2013(il y a peut-être eu de petites modifications depuis). À cette période, il durait 12 fin de semaine, à raison de 2 à 3 fins de semaine par mois. 

Nous devions arriver pour 19h le vendredi soir et nous terminions le dimanche soir entre 16h et 19h, selon les tâches à terminer. Le vendredi soir, nous préparions notre matériel pour les jours qui suivent, monter les rucksacks, mettre les items pour la marche qui aura lieu durant la fin de semaine, signer les armes, ajuster notre veste tactique, préparer nos lits de camps et notre standard pour l'inspection du lendemain.Le lendemain, 5h00 levé, 5h15 entraînement physique: souvent alternance entre course, parcours d'exercice/compétitions entre sections et marche avec rucksacks. Le soir souvent après 19h-20h (selon les instructeurs et l'horaire prévue), vous aurez du temps pour préparer l'inspection du lendemain:nettoyage de votre arme, de votre équipement, placer votre standard, prendre une douche, puis viendra le temps d'éteindre les lumières à 23h00... 

Entre temps, vous aurez des cours sur la marche militaire, l'éthique et l'éthos militaire, les règlements au sein des FC, gestion du stress, prévention du suicide, l'arme C7A2, l'orientation avec une carte et une boussole, les attaques chimiques, bactériologiques, radiologiques et nucléaires. De plus, il y aura un cours de premiers soins qui durera une fin de semaine entière, puis suivront plusieurs fins de semaine en campagne afin de faire les champs de tir, de la topographie, pratiquer la communication radio, puis mettre en pratique les techniques de marche en campagne, de camouflage, monter un abri, etc. 

Pour plus de questions, n'hésite pas à communiquer avec moi.   :camo:


----------



## dortun (20 Aug 2014)

Merci beaucoup Greythunders pour l'information!!


----------



## Marchog (21 Aug 2014)

Quant au PT, quand j'ai fait le test physique (géré directement par les recruteurs de réserve), l'un des sergents nous a dit qu'il faudra courir 5km chaque matin pendant la QMB. Il a dit également qu'on serait requis de faire des push-up "à diamant" comme dans cette vidéo, mais avec les mains sur nos casques: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0DnG1_S92I, pis il nous a conseillé de pratiquer de divers style de pushup afin de ne pas être surpris. 

Notez que j'ai pas encore fait la QMB, je fais que raconter ce que le sergent m'a dit. Je pense aussi que les méthodes de PT peuvent dépendre de la localisation de l'unité de réserve (dans mon cas à moi, c'est possible que ces infos ne s'appliquent qu'aux unités situées dans le grand Toronto).


----------



## greythunders99 (24 Aug 2014)

Au début, nous courrions tout les matins, cependant, la distance était variable puisqu'on augmentait avec le temps pour éviter les blessures. 

Dès que nous avons eu nos armes, les PT étaient les suivant:  si le samedi matin on allait courir, le dimanche on avait une marche rucksack avec tout notre attirail de combat. Cependant, les PT peuvent varier en fonction des instructeurs.

Durant le cours, il est certain que vous ferez des push-up (quel qu'en soit les raisons, ils vont en trouver s'il le faut...)... Pour ce qui concerne les sortes de push-up: tout dépends une fois de plus des instructeurs sur lesquels tu tombes... Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais fait les push-up en diamant avec les mains sur nos casques tel que Marchog mentionne.


----------

